# GFCI protection for recessed light over shower?



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, that's it. Is it required? I had an inspector tell me he "wanted to have it done." I couldn't find anything in the NEC, nor does the recessed can I use require it (Halo H5ICAT) with shower trim. Do you put it on a GFCI anyway? 

He also told me you couldn't load a service past 80%.


----------



## splotchhide (Apr 22, 2011)

No, it's not required unless the fixture/fan/etc. says it is.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

My mistake was I didn't challenge him and ask him to show me where it was in the NEC. :furious: Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The inspector has no clue. If the load on the service was continuous and it was more than 80% you could have an issue.

Bath fans over a shower usually require GFCI per manufacturers instructions. I have never seen a fan that did not require it however there are very few, I have never seen one, that req. gfci over a shower. I believe someone posted a picture of one light fixture that did req. gfci.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Tell him you want the code section you are in violation of.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Tell him you want the code section you are in violation of.


I've decided I'm going to do that on the finish and see what he says.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

In showers with low head room where the light was within reach, I always slept easier making it GFCI protected, but it's not a requirement.

-John


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> In showers with low head room where the light was within reach, I always slept easier making it GFCI protected, but it's not a requirement.
> 
> -John


I agree that it's safer, but I'm naturally a bit perturbed over being asked to do something that's not in the NEC.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

He probably saw it on a fan/light for the shower they do say it must be GFI protected in the instructions and on the box.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I would call Susan Borek (NJDCA) on that one and make him wait.......I can let alot of stupid requests go that I have had inspectors ask me to do but this one would be my last straw......They either learn the code or find a new job..


----------



## DCAC (Feb 11, 2011)

Is a single light with gfci protection worth a pissed inspector? But ask him what code it is, just so you don't make the same mistake next time. Beside you can never have too much gfci protection. You know, for those times your changing the bulb in the shower, with the water on while standing naked on an alluminum step stoll!


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Little 'ole lady in the shower and the gfci trips off her light. :no:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

This is a good time for a throat punch. :laughing:

I have inspectors ask if the shower light is gfci'd on a regular basis. The answer is always no. Usually met by silence which I break by pointing out something else at which point we move on.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> Little 'ole lady in the shower and the gfci trips off her light. :no:



Lil ole lady has been showering long enough to find every sagging part in the dark. Shower lights are not required so I think she will be okay. Most people that need light have the main bath light on anyway.

I always gfci the shower light just in case.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm going to jump on the bandwagon and say it's not required, unless by the manufacturer which would then be subject to 110.3 (B). So for him to cite you on it, he would have to actually point it out in the manufacturers requirements and then reference 110.3 (B).


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I would call Susan Borek (NJDCA) on that one and make him wait.......I can let alot of stupid requests go that I have had inspectors ask me to do but this one would be my last straw......They either learn the code or find a new job..



Thanks for the tip. Problem is, I don't live in NJ. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Thanks for the tip. Problem is, I don't live in NJ. :laughing:


You should call her anyway just say hello.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I know from Wisconsin side it will depending on how high it mount and if that is really inside the shower stall or not if outside of the shower stall area then pas GFCI at all.

I have one inspector try to challange me but he relized what I am getting to it and he pass that one due the shower trim peice is actaually outside of the shower stall and what more it is over 9'AFF.

In France it is genrally required the shower lumianire to be RCD the only time we can get away if you have SLV { 12 volts } luminaire. 
But if the luminaire is not in the shower area then no RCD is need for it.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> You should call her anyway just say hello.



Sure. I'll tell her Magnettica and Captkirk mentioned her name. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Lil ole lady has been showering long enough to find every sagging part in the dark. Shower lights are not required so I think she will be okay. Most people that need light have the main bath light on anyway.
> 
> TMI...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Sure. I'll tell her Magnettica and Captkirk mentioned her name. :laughing::laughing:


You must have someone similar to her position in Mass. No?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> You must have someone similar to her position in Mass. No?


I'm not in Mass. either, but yeah, you can go over the inspector's head to the state inspectors. It's hit or miss though, and for something as small as that I'm not going to bother. Time is money.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I'm not in Mass. either, but yeah, you can go over the inspector's head to the state inspectors. It's hit or miss though, and for something as small as that I'm not going to bother. Time is money.


If you going override the local inspector level and go to the state level expect a bit of delay there I know I did that once it took me almost 3 weeks to override the decison of this issue which I have ran into once before.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> AFOREMA1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lil ole lady has been showering long enough to find every sagging part in the dark. Shower lights are not required so I think she will be okay. Most people that need light have the main bath light on anyway.
> ...


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, that's it. Is it required? I had an inspector tell me he "wanted to have it done." I couldn't find anything in the NEC, nor does the recessed can I use require it (Halo H5ICAT) with shower trim. Do you put it on a GFCI anyway?
> 
> He also told me you couldn't load a service past 80%.


 Are you sure there isn't a local ammendment that requires it?? I know in my area it is required to have lights on gfci in a shower if there is any metal exposed, (including the trim).


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Lil ole lady has been showering long enough to find every sagging part in the dark. Shower lights are not required so I think she will be okay. Most people that need light have the main bath light on anyway.
> 
> I always gfci the shower light just in case.


 


AFOREMA1 said:


> jefft110 said:
> 
> 
> > I can add the details:whistling2:[/quote
> ...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brother said:


> Are you sure there isn't a local ammendment that requires it?? I know in my area it is required to have lights on gfci in a shower if there is any metal exposed, (including the trim).


The inspector is breaking his chops:no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have never been required to have shower lights on a GFCI, but I've done enough warranty work (particularly enclosed showers) to make me wish I had. For that reason, I only install 12v lighting in and over showers now. NEC or no NEC, history tells me what's the right thing to do.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I have never been required to have shower lights on a GFCI, but I've done enough warranty work (particularly enclosed showers) to make me wish I had. For that reason, I only install 12v lighting in and over showers now. NEC or no NEC, history tells me what's the right thing to do.


Wow , I been working the field for 30 years and I believe the only thing I ever did to a shower can was change the trim or change the fixture because we couldn't get a new trim for that brand.


----------



## RedHeadElectric (Feb 11, 2011)

most around here require it. why fight it? if the AHJ requires it, just do it


----------



## lovethetrade (Apr 12, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> Little 'ole lady in the shower and the gfci trips off her light. :no:


Then that means the GFI is doing it's job and possibly could save the ole ladies life. And a shower light is not the only light on in a bathroom to give her enough light to safely get out of the shower.


----------

